# Noodles



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

When my husband and I adopted Noodles in 1997 she was only 2 years old. We were in Japan at the time and the family that owned her were leaving for Hawaii and didn't want to put her through quarantine for 12 months. So, the first time we saw Noodles, she was serving as a pillow for the previous owner's 3 year old daughter. Noodles saw us walk in the door but didn't immediately get up because of the little girl propped up against her. I knew at that moment, this is the most gentle dog I've ever seen and I'm going to take her home.

Over the last 11 years, I can't even begin to describe how much Noodles has made me laugh, given me comfort, companionship, and unconditional love. Funny and quite an odd thing, but she rarely gave kisses -- believe it or not. When she did my husband or I would brag to each other that 'I got a kiss from Noodles'.

My husband and I had made the painful decision to put Noodles down on Thursday, 08/28/2008 after a painful battle with pancreatitis. We were there until the end. We laid on the hospital floor with her for about an hour crying, hugging, and giving her kisses. And wouldn't you know, she managed to give me a kiss right back. I can't begin to express how much sorrow I feel and how much I miss her. My only comfort is to know that one more angel is looking out for my husband and I.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh...I'm so sorry. Thank you for her story.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. I know all too well what you are going through having lost three goldens before. I wish I could give you a quick fix but alas only time will heal the broken heart. Everyone is different but a golden puppy did wonders for me after I had to lay down my Arby to cancer.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. It's so very hard when we lose them and wish we can have them forever. When you are ready we'd love to see pictures of Noodles. She is waiting for you at the rainbow bridge for you all to reunite again. Thanks for sharing your love for her to us. R.I.P Noodles. Hugs to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful life you all had together. And what a blessing to have shared such a love affair with such a tender heart. With such a special gift, although she is physically not present, that love goes on. And I believe you will one day be reunited. Hugs and prayers to you and Noodles.. run free at the bridge sweetheart.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. please know noodles is still with you only now on silent paws. rest peacefully noodles.

hugs.........

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, I know how it feels, it breaks my heart to hear about another golden going to the bridge. 
She is still with you and will be forever. RIP Noodles


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Noodles. She sounds like she was an amazing dog and the sweetest girl. Know that she is always going to be with your in your heart and memories and will be watching over you furever until you can be together again. You have her the best life and she knew love from day one to the end. 
Run free sweet Noodles and know you are loved and missed


PS My Beau is the same way with kisses and me and my hubby say the same thing when we are priviledged to get a kiss.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was afraid it was coming and started crying when I read the pillow statement. You have been served well and I know you will cherish those memories forever.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Am So Very Sorry. That Is Alwayssuch A Hard Decision To Make, But We Make It For The Love Of Our Beloved Dogs. She Had A Long Happy Life With You. Their Body Maynot Be With Us Any More, But They Still Live In Our Hearts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your Noodles. It is always hard to have to make that final awful decision, but it can only be made by those who truly loved them.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly at the bridge Noodles


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodbye to good girl, Noodles. Pancreatitus makes them so sick and sad, that you made the best decision possible for your golden, though a hard one. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for having the love, devotion and understanding to open the gate to Rainbow Bridge for Noodles. She will sit on your shoulder and watch over you until it is time to be reunited.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, sweet Noodles.


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the support you've given me. I have my moments when sadness overcomes me and all I can do is cry. But I know in time the pain will subside. Noodle's little sister, Greta, has been grieving over the past few days. It's hard trying to cope with Noodles passing especially seeing how Greta is so sad...it tears me up. Greta (the 3 year old bulldog) kept Noodles so young at heart. 

Like I said in my previous posts, I wish I joined the forum earlier and to be able to share moments with a great bunch of folks that can appreciate and understand a relationship as special as we all have with our beloved pets. Thank you for understanding and taking the time to express your condolences. It has very much helped.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for her loss. I hope that your memories will bring you smiles even through the grief and tears. We would love to see pictures of Noodles if you can post some, and it does help to talk about them with the people here, so many of us understand how you feel.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You can still share all your pictures and memories with us, it will help you and will let us all get to know her.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

I believe that in some wonderful way, you will see your Noodles again. My Korean mother used to say that our pets were our ancestors visiting us, mostly to teach us lessons, but, sometimes to learn lessons themselves.

Whether one believes this or not, I think we can all agree that the sentiment of love, compassion, and kindness that was shared will never be forgotten.


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some pice of Noodles.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Noodle sounds like she was a real treasure. She obviously loved you as much as you loved her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, she was a gorgeous girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Noodles was just stunning and I can see her smiling down on you from the bridge remembering all the love and fun times she had with you.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She is a stunning girl! Godspeed Noodles!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure was a gorgeous girl. Thanks for sharing her with us, what an angel. What sweet pictures especially the one of them together.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

I lost my Jean-luc in Jan/08. He was 17 years old. 

I loved him so.... I got a new puppy and named him Jean-luc, jr in his honor. 

I hope you find another to fill your heart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a snuggly gir with that pretty coatl- looks so soft and inviting to pet her


----------

